# what tv arial to buy



## bungee202 (Oct 23, 2008)

i am new to the forum and need some help, i have no tv arial fitted to the motorhome at the moment and iwas thinking of fitting a status 315 or a teleco wing. my question is does anybody use these and how good are they.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a status 315 (I think) and it receives both analogue and digital signals. But to be fair the digital side of it can be a bit suspect if the signal strength is not brilliant.

I also have a satelite system consisting of an old Sky box, a Sky dish, tripod and sat signal finder that I can set up in less than 5 minutes. the whole lot cost me less than forty quid !! 

Why do people pay £1000's for automatic satellite systems when its dead easy to do it your self for so little like I have done?


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

After much debating and scratching of head over how to improve on the status gizmo on my roof, i came up with the following..... i whipped a surplus, newish aerial off my uncles roof, fastened it to a 2 metre pole, and hung it on the brackets that were already on the side of the van. When it was initially hooked into the status' booster circuit, it didnt want to know, so i bypassed the lot and went straight into the back of the TV. Result; 70 odd telly channels + 40 or so radio. Im well chuffed for the price of a clamp!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Interesting, not one please

Broom


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

For an aerial, look at the Grade UK site. Nobody makea a better aerial for leisure use:
www.gradeuk.co.uk
For setting up your aerial and tuning your TV look at this:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-91771-getting-set-up-for-freeview-television.html
Gerry


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

The Status 315 and Teleco wing are both omni directional aerials, i would recommend a directional aerial like the status 530, they perform a lot better than the omni-directional aerials, or on the other hand theres satellite which do's cost more.

Phil


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I changed my 315 (omnidirectional) to a 530 (directional) aerial, both Status, and it works all over Northern Europe. :wink:


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Arial, sometimes marketed as Arial MT, is a sans-serif typeface and computer font packaged with Microsoft Windows,

Aerial, is a transducer designed to transmit or receive electromagnetic waves. In other words, antennas convert electromagnetic waves into electrical currents and vice versa.

Spell Check is a facility contained within a word processing and page layout program to enable a spelling error to be caught in most cases before printing.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Broom said:


> Interesting, not one please
> 
> Broom


Nor a single question mark? Bizarre

New to the forum? but registered 2 years ago :roll:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*aerials*

I posted a similar question a short while back and weighing up all of the advice I got, I shall stick to my cheapish satellite system that I bought from Odd Bits c/o 3M's magazine. I have a Multimo dish and a Zehnder receiver. I pop my dish on the roof of my van through a Heiki roof vent. Provided you know the right vertical angle for the satellite I just slowly rotate my dish once until I get a picture.
I gather that the small flying saucer aerials need a very good signal to be effective. The people who replied to me also seemed to emphasise that the multi-pronged directional aerials were best but took just as much time to set up as my dish, but cost a little less.
Best advice comes free in a Road Pro catalogue http://www.roadpro.co.uk/ 
rosalan


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Why do people pay £1000's for automatic satellite systems when its dead easy to do it your self for so little like I have done?


Aah Mrplodd, it depends on how you wish to use your satellite, how nimble you are, how patient you are etc. People pay £1000's for automatic satellite for a number of reasons. One reason is that when you move about a lot, from area to area, maybe country to country, you are on the road and the F1 comes on it is just so easy to stop in the services/layby/restplatz/aire or whatever and stick the satellite up. I remember watching one very harrassed and frustrated guy trying to find a signal and looking daggers at our locked-on dish, meantime he had missed the start of the race and the first 15 laps. And that is only one reason. As ever, horses for courses.
Sal


----------

